# Hero for Hire



## Veronica Mihai (May 13, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I am planning on getting involved as a volunteer into a humanitarian project aimed at helping homeless street performers make a living out of their art. Any suggestion on how to best approach this ? Any of you street performers ? I'd love to get some insights from you. So please reach out. 
Thank you,

Veronica


----------



## Whereamiwhatdoido (May 13, 2017)

I like the approach you're taking with the phone app, and seeing there's quite a lot of street performers around European big cities I do believe you could have success and turn some life's over for the better. 
Nonetheless, my guess is that the travelling community isn't really interested in making their street performance anything more than a means to fund their travels, of course it doesn't apply to everyone out there. But sure if they can get one day, paid gigs I'm sure that most would have interest, but as to "making a living" I just understand being able to pay rent, have a home etc. etc.

You often see these "statues" standing around in public spaces all around Europe, these men might be homeless, but I don't know if they're really performing - as making something artistic, except from dressing up and standing still.


----------



## otch0z (May 13, 2017)

Whereamiwhatdoido said:


> You often see these "statues" standing around in public spaces all around Europe, these men might be homeless, but I don't know if they're really performing - as making something artistic, except from dressing up and standing still.



I'm a street musician but I met one of these "statues"... You have to have skills and it's super tiring to stay still for long... These guys are definitely street performers !

I agree with you on the fact that while I was traveling I saw my street performances as a way to make a bitta' money to keep traveling. I wasn't anywhere long enough to, say, "throw a career". But yeah, paid gigs might be a thing, as well as restaurants/bars that allow you to play and you can "pass the hat" at the end (not sure for that expression, might be french, anyway you can ask people for money after the show)
I guess the world would be a much better place if people were more connected, for example if restaurant/bar owners knew the street musicians... We can help each other


----------



## blastoise (Apr 5, 2018)

There's something similar out of Austin TX called Art From The Streets.


----------



## Dameon (Apr 5, 2018)

I don't see what this has to do with street performing.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Apr 6, 2018)

this would be cool if businesses used this to hire you. say to hire a guitarist for you bar/restaurant. probably help any artist gain notoriety. cool that its based on the principle of doing what you want and getting paid for it.


----------

